# Here I go



## Thesmithsinde (Feb 21, 2017)

The point of no return.

Nice to met you all!

Getting ready to play.

Had O gauge as a kid, went looking for the old sets after many years and found out a family member had sold it.
Anyway I am looking to get back in after 45 years. Have a few boxes full of O Gauge i just purchased at a very good price I Thought).
Mostly Lionel 90%, had no idea what I was buying.

I want to start small, Something in the are 5' x 12' with a 3 foot right turn ( L Shape style?)at around the 8' to 9' mark??
Three separate lines.
One of which will run the Lionel Amtrak 18303 GG1 Metal Locomotive 8303 with 7 cars I think it is.( all new)
Another with Southern Pacific Locomotive 6-18562 and ? how many cars.
And there is a set which is the Lionel 6-1602 Nickel Plate Special Steam Freight A Smaller set i believe at a quick glance?

In the boxes 90% are the 027 style track with varying size turns, I think they are the 27" 42" & 54" in the box.
There is also a box of Atlas Style Track I think it is. Looks to be a long oval?

Before I go building a house down in the basement I am going to do a lay out on the floor and go from there.

In the package are some trestle, bridges etc and would like to elevate at least one line eventually.
Right now I would like to just get the three trains running at the same time on 3 lines. Then design the build on the ground then start the real build. 

I know the Amtrak GG1 and line will need wide radius. So...Do I stick with all that type track I have and use the wider turns..run that smaller set Lionel 6-1602 on the Atlas style track???

My biggest concern is the Transformer, I would like to get something new I think, has to be beefy to run the GG1 and all those lighted cars???
What looks to be some Tyco racecar transformers and a beat up Lionel 1033 with no nuts ( which will be me after my wife gets done with me after the expense).

So these are my thoughts initially, vague in nature I am sure.

Let me have yours.

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sounds like you have enough stuff to start having some fun. The GG1 is traditional size and will handle O31 curves. The 1033 puts out 90 watts, so as long as the cord looks to be in good condition, I would try it. It should be fine for single motor locos, but may not be enough for two motor locos along with lighted cars. You mentioned that you want to get a new transformer, but you might want to consider a post war unit like the ZW. It has plenty of power, but it would need added circuit protection if you decide to get modern locomotives.


----------



## Thesmithsinde (Feb 21, 2017)

Lehigh74 said:


> Sounds like you have enough stuff to start having some fun. The GG1 is traditional size and will handle O31 curves. The 1033 puts out 90 watts, so as long as the cord looks to be in good condition, I would try it. It should be fine for single motor locos, but may not be enough for two motor locos along with lighted cars. You mentioned that you want to get a new transformer, but you might want to consider a post war unit like the ZW. It has plenty of power, but it would need added circuit protection if you decide to get modern locomotives.


Thank you, I found a reconditioned ZW.
I like it.

Keep you posted.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

The ZW is tops in the transformer department, but don't overlook the KW that's often available for a song and your 1033 is a sturdy contender.

In the track department you may want to just run separate loops for each train. Wiring and running trains is much easier without turnouts. later you may decide to connect two lines (interchange) or build sidings and can add switches then.


----------

